

AdLib Framework - make iPad web apps look native - JarekS
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2010/04/07/adlib-apples-secret-weapon-for-making-better-web-apps-for-the-ipad/

======
grinich
This is pretty interesting. I did some reverse-engineering and built a Twitter
trends reader on top of PastryKit a while back. I'm guessing the two
frameworks are very similar.

<http://michaelgrinich.com/pastrytweets>

Code: <http://github.com/grinich/PastryTweets>

------
ashleyw

        Given the transparent nature of Javascript, it’s entirely possible that
        developers could just rip the framework from Apple’s guide and start stabbing
        away — but they’d be doing it without documentation of any sort.
    

And a necessary licence. I don't think Apple would be best pleased if you
stole their code when they weren't planning to release it publicly. Which I
doubt they are, as they'd much rather you develop a native application.

------
novum
We're building an iPad web app and this is exactly what we need. I hope Apple
releases docs for it; failing that, I sure hope someone reverse engineers it.

